# Bucky Sale



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Not sure if this has been posted but Skeleton Factory is having a sale on a bunch of their products. Ive been purchasing stuff from these guys for the last couple of years. The sale ends at the end of August.

http://www.skeleton-factory.com/Halloween-Skeletons/


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Cybehaunt! I've been looking into buying a Bucky this year, and this sale price is about $20 less than I've seen on other sites. Thanks!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm i think im going to grab that mr thrifty fourthquality...thats cheaper than the el cheapo mr jab r jaw i got.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Check EBay, I've picked up a few full sized 4th Q from good sellers for $65-$75 + $25 shipping & the thrifty & Bart Buckies real cheap ! (cheaper than Skeleton factory's sale price)
Of course these prices will start going up in a few weeks & closer to normal prices in Sept.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

too rich for my blood still


----------



## DarkMatter (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice although I dont have the space to put one.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I ordered 6 skeleton arms for $2.25 a piece and recently received the shipment. I was a little concerned on what I was going to get based on the price, but it was really worth it. I'm going to attach these to my PVC skeleton pirates this year. They only came for the left hand but once you hit a couple with a heat gun and bent them, they look great.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That's a great idea for prop hands and very inexpensive too. thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

cybehaunt said:


> I ordered 6 skeleton arms for $2.25 a piece and recently received the shipment. I was a little concerned on what I was going to get based on the price, but it was really worth it. I'm going to attach these to my PVC skeleton pirates this year. They only came for the left hand but once you hit a couple with a heat gun and bent them, they look great.


When did you get them for $2.25 a piece? I don't see that on the site.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

wow your right, its not on the site any more. Mine were back ordered and it took a while to get. I wonder if they're having trouble getting them. 

Ive purchased the bucky arms too but they are more expensive.
http://www.skeleton-factory.com/Bucky-Arm-and-Hand-4th-Quality-202

I usually remove the scapula and attach a 1 inch PVC cap to the end of the humerus. This allows me to attach the arm to the rest of a PVC body.


----------

